# basic tank setup for shimp sticky?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I wish there was a sticky general guide to setting up a shrimp tank as it is on my list of things to try in the future.

I have some ghost shrimp and kinda liking them and interested in the basics of general shrimp keeping to start planning a shrimp tank for the future. I noticed my wife spending a while watching the ghost shrimp that I put in with the betta so she just might allow the funds for a nice little shrimp setup. Im thinking either a 15 or 20 long, maybe smaller if I found the right tank.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24249


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

is the care for the majority of types of shimp the same as CRS?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> is the care for the majority of types of shimp the same as CRS?


The care for most shrimp is the same. The water parameters they prefer do differ though, so pick your shrimp you want to keep first, then look at setting up a tank that suits them.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

How do you find out which ones won't interbreed with the other? I don't want to start with fired and yellow and end up a mixture that looks horrible.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

GAT said:


> How do you find out which ones won't interbreed with the other? I don't want to start with fired and yellow and end up a mixture that looks horrible.


well red and yellow can't mix. lol.

Most of the neo species will interbred, with the caridina's, it's most the sub-branch caridina cantonensis, crystal, tigers, taiwan bees, that will interbreed.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there a website that tells what is cardina and what is neocardina?

As a complete noobie how would i find this out?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

GAT said:


> Is there a website that tells what is cardina and what is neocardina?
> 
> As a complete noobie how would i find this out?


Here's a good one

http://www.planetinverts.com/

Left hand side lists most of the shrimp kept in aquariums and you'll see their scientific names when you click on them.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 5.5 gallon planted tank for my betta and I have added 6 ghost shrimp so far.

What would be a recommended number of ghost shrimp to have and what would be the maximum I would want to keep in the tank.

They add a nice touch to this little nano tank on my desk and would like to have more, but also need to know what the limit is in case they breed too much so I can move extra to other tanks. Also because I have the filter on a very low flow for the betta I am hoping they help keep the tank clean. I use air line tubing for draining water for water changes and I just can't really clean up very well this way

Also while im at it, could I put CRS in this tank with the betta? and if so, what would be the max number? And could I keep some ghost shrimp with CRS?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> I have a 5.5 gallon planted tank for my betta and I have added 6 ghost shrimp so far.
> 
> What would be a recommended number of ghost shrimp to have and what would be the maximum I would want to keep in the tank.
> 
> ...


Betta's and other creatures are hit and miss. Your betta could be fine with the 6 ghost and eat any new ones, or be fine with new ones. In general, betta's don't like other things with bright colors, which is why the ghost shrimp probably work out and other shrimp might not. A CRS would be an expensive snack.

Ghost shrimp can sometimes be more food aggressive than CRS and might not make good tank mates, regardless of the betta. As for the ghost breeding, it's also hit and miss. Ghost shrimp are sold as feeders and thus most clear shrimp are sold as ghost shrimp, some are wild caught, some tank raised, some need saltwater for the babies, some breed in freshwater. You never really know what shrimp pet store ghost shrimp are. There is a red-claw macro shrimp that usually ends up with wild caught ghost shrimp sometimes, which can grow big and eat all your other shrimp. You just never know with ghosts unless you buy them off someone who has tank bred them, then you know they aren't macros, you know they don't need salt water, etc.

Also, because ghosts are sold are feeders, they are kept in bad conditions and a lot of times, don't live long. I've never had them last that long for me when getting them from pet stores.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

GAT said:


> How do you find out which ones won't interbreed with the other? I don't want to start with fired and yellow and end up a mixture that looks horrible.


here is a good chart for that from shrimpsider...

http://shrimpsider.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/shrimp_crossbreeding_table_2-0.pdf


----------

